# Boilies selber machen!



## Skunk2000 (5. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich nicht all zuviel Geld habe um mein Geld für teure Boilies auszugeben, wollte ich sie mir jetzt selber mal rollen, einen Roller und so eine Spritze hab ich mir von meinem Jugendleiter schon geliehen jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein vernünftiges Rezept und dann gehts ans rollen! :z  :z  :z 
Wichtig wäre mir, das die Boilies dem Karpfen nicht nur gut schmecken, sondern dass da auch alle lebensnotwendigen Nährstoffe (oder eben weitest gehend) drinnen sind, weil bei uns fressen die Karpfen nach 1-2Tagen, wenn man z.B auf Frolic oder billige Boilies fischt, den Köder nicht mehr!
Viele aus meinem Verein meinten es läge daran, dass der Karpfen den Köder für nicht allzu Nährstoffreich hält und ihn deshalb nicht mehr nimmt, stimmt dass?
Und hat jemand ein gutes Rezept?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bergi (6. September 2002)

HI Skunk!
Sollte der beitrag nicht eher ins Karpfenforum?  
Is ja auch egal!
Also wenn die karpfen bei euch keine Frolics fressen,dann weiss ich auch nicht was bei euch los ist!Vielleicht gibts kiene Karpfen bei euch! :q Versuch mal Frolics zu raspeln und dann mit eiern vermischen,kneten und daraus Boilies machen,denn die halten länger im Wasser!Aber anfüttern nicht vergessen.
bei Billigboilies kann es schon sein,das nicht so viele Nährstoffe vorhanden sind!Ich fische schon lange keine &quot;billig&quot;boilies mehr!
Aber wenn du richtig qualitativ hochwärtige Boilies selber rollen wirst,dann wirst du feststellen,das sie fast so teuer sind wie fertige!
Da brauchst du verschiedene Mahle und Stoffe!Sojamehl,Maismehl,Fishmehl,Blutmehll,Lactain und all solche sachen,die alle ein Schweinegeld kosten!
Also fang mal an mit frolic boilies!
Aber wenn du unbedingt hochwertige Boilies herstellen möchtest,dann kann ich dir das Buch &quot;Abenteuer Karpfenfischen&quot; von Kay Syntwoldt empfehelen.!Da ist unteranderem auf etwa 20 Seiten beschrieben,welche Zutaten es gibt,welche eigenschaften und funktionen sie haben uind ein paar rezepte.Leider ist das Buch nicht ganz billig(aber gut) und wenn du es nicht kaufen möchtest,dann frag doch mal ein paar Karpfenangler in euer Umgebung,ob sie es dir nicht mal ausleihen können!

Bergi


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

hallo 
kann mir mal einer von den guten erwachsenen karpfenfischern ein gutesboilirezept schiken in diesem jahr will ich es mal mit selbstgemachten boilies probieren weil man da viel geld sparen soll


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Na dann schau doch mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166

Rezepte und Tip´s bis zum abwinken.


----------



## Varvio03 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Bestellt euch mal diesen Mix, der ist einfach zu verarbeiten und fängig.Er Er kann ohne bitteren Flavour oder Konservierer abgerollt werden.
Ist ein Top Mix aus guten Mehlen. http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/boiliemixe/boiliemix-red-spice-fischmix.html

Gruß


----------



## mistafisch (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

ich hab ein super einfachen und fängigen mix:

50% forrelli mehl
40% gries
10% blutmehl
und 10 eier je kg, den mix kanste auch mit fisch flavour verfeinern.
Wenn du ein bisschen weniger gries und stattdessen reismehl nimmst sinken die boilies schneller.


----------



## pike29 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Probier's ma mit diesem mix hier:

50% Weizenvollkornmehl
25% Maisgrieß oder Maismehl
15-20% Kartoffelpüree(von Aldi)
5-10%Geschmacksträger deiner Wahl z.B. Forelli oder vanillebiskuietmehl oder andere sachen

Dazu kommt noch pro Kilo Trockenmasse 10 eier und ne handvoll Weizenkleie.

Der mix ist echt super und voll mit nährstoffen. 
Dazu kostet er rund 7€ und ist billig.
Die karpfen lieben diesen mix.


----------



## Pluto 474 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

vergiss den scheiß, ich habe es auch versucht !
6 euro Zutaten für ca 1 kilo Boilies. 3 stunden arbeit.
alles in den müll geschmissen weil alles zerbröselte.

kaufe jetzt bei cookbaits 1 kg ab 4,80 € .

Da kann man auch bestellen. 

Hier der Link

http://www.cockbaits.com/Startseite


----------



## allrounder13 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*



Pluto 474 schrieb:


> vergiss den scheiß, ich habe es auch versucht !
> 6 euro Zutaten für ca 1 kilo Boilies. 3 stunden arbeit.
> alles in den müll geschmissen weil alles zerbröselte.
> 
> ...



Dann hattest du einfach einen schlechten mix, und hast alles falsch gemacht. Völlig unnötig es den anderen jetzt mies zu machen.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Bei manchen Spar-Rezepten vermisse ich nur noch das Sägemehl und das Kunstharz. Schlechter können sie durch diese Zutaten auch nicht mehr werden, nur haltbarer!


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei manchen Spar-Rezepten vermisse ich nur noch das Sägemehl und das Kunstharz. Schlechter können sie durch diese Zutaten auch nicht mehr werden, nur haltbarer!


 
hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet,hätte von stenhagel voll
     sein können  junge komm bald wieder #hbevor du
     deinen charakter versaust,dett fille duster soll ja eh
     nich so jesund sein |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Mac69 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Nabend,

@skunk 2000

ob du mit selbstgedrehten Boilies bei Kleinmengen wirklich billiger wegkommst-darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein;-)
Spass macht es auf jedenfall einen Karpfen auf selbstgerollte zu fangen ist aber auch ein "wenig" Arbeit-aber man weiss zumindestens was drin ist.
Rezepte findest du hier im AB im einschlägigen Forum 
(Ralles Link).Da bist du definitiv besser aufgehoben wenn ich mir so nen Rezept wie von pike ansehe........

@pike29:
...._Der mix ist echt super und voll mit nährstoffen. 
Dazu kostet er rund 7€ und ist billig.........._

_Für so nen Mix 7 Euro und billig?!! Voll mit "Nährstoffen??? _
_Krass!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes_
_Ich bezweifel nicht das du damit Karpfen fangen kannst- aber die Zutaten /Verhältniss als Nährstoffreich hier anzupreisen finde ich ziemlich witzig -wenn du dann noch behauptest der würde 7 Euro /kg und damit billig sein-zweifel ich echt an deiner Kenntnissen in Bezug auf Boiliedrehen........_

Warum?
"Mix" ist manches aber nicht nährstoffreich ;+
Die Zutaten sind nicht nur weit aus billiger-sondern von den Zutaten/Mischungsverhältniss taugen sie auch nicht viel.
50% Weizenvollkornmehl??????
sowas zu empfehlen ist tinneff...... 

Man kann nen Karpfen natürlich auch auf ne geflavourte Korkkugel/oder Plastik fangen........

Zitat von Andal:
_......Bei manchen Spar-Rezepten vermisse ich nur noch das Sägemehl und das Kunstharz. Schlechter können sie durch diese Zutaten auch nicht mehr werden, nur haltbarer......._

Dem kann ich echt nur zustimmen wenn ich manche "Empfehlungen" lese....


Gruss

Mac


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boilies selber machen!*

Es ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Platz ,hab vor zwanzig Jahren auch mal
selber gerollt,ist ja nicht wie Kuchen backen ,am Teig zu naschen igitt,
also im Alleingang eher langweilig.Man macht´s mit den richtigen Kumpels
,ne größere Menge lohnt ja auch mehr ,aber dann Bier,Schaps,Kaffee,
Würstchen ,Steaks ,Kartoffelsalat ect.Irgend wie hab ich so den Eindruck
im Endeffekt waren die Boilies eher nicht billiger ,aber  trotzdem
Boilie rollen ist geil.Na Jungs und Mädels ,versucht ´s mal mit Brause
und Kuchen ist ja auch gesellig. Irgend wann hat sich bei mir aber die
Meinung festgefressen das es absoluter Quatsch ist mit größeren Mengen
Boilies anzufüttern nehme lieber Futter das nach ein paar Stunden so
aufweicht das es auch von anderen Fischen gefressen werden kann,dazu
nur eine Hand voll richtiger Boilies ,hat bisher immer geklappt und
spart auch nicht unerheblich.


----------

